# How to register in *portal.bsnl.in/ for Bangalore



## the.kaushik (Apr 26, 2009)

*How to register add phone in *portal.bsnl.in/ for Bangalore*

Sorry if a re post as Search is not working currently in this forum and need the answer very urgently.

I want to add my phone at *portal.bsnl.in/. I am in Bangalore. It says to choose SSA/STD. But i don't see anything related to Bangalore. Also it asks for Unique ID. Any idea what is that as i don't see any unique id in my bill as shown in the pic.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Apr 26, 2009)

I wnt to the site mentioned by you. But when I clicked to sign up as a new user, there was no such request like SSA/STD. All the information asked by them can be easily given by you.


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 26, 2009)

hmmm ok i did  mistake in writing.. its actually ask when we try to add a phone.
corrected the main post... thanks


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 30, 2009)

Anyone can answer this or no one ever registered in this portal from bangalore


----------

